# Do they euthanize pregnant dogs????



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was just wondering do pregnant dogs get euthanized ??I was looking on the Greenville ( SC,i think) euthanize list and they have as they word it " very pregnant female", you can see in the picture how extremely pregnant she is.She is due to be put down ,I am at such a loss for words right now, i cant remember the exact date,but it is VERY SOON. The dog is not a greman shepherd,but still.....that does not matter.I know there are so many animals out there and the last thing needed is more pups,but still my god.I also accept this is most likely the reality of shelters and what must be done,but I never realized they did that.How do you kill a momma ,pregnant with innocent babies?What the h>>> will it take for careless,uncaring owners to realize what happens to thier females if they end up pregnant and in shelters.God forgive me,but some people should not be allowed to have pets.For whatever reasons unknown to us an innocent dog and her liter will die now,that is the reality!!!!!!!In a perfect world,no animal would be abused,starved,chained,nelgected or left in a cold shelter.This just totally blows my mind.....maybe I am stupid to have never realized they kill pregnant dogs.Anyhow,I am done venting now,God bless all you rescue people and thank you.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, TIME UP FOR HER TODAY


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Some shelters do, some don't. But when they're out of space, they're out of space. One of the shelters our group works with absolutely won't do it, but I'm honestly not sure it's any kinder now that I've seen countless horribly stressed mama dogs giving birth at the shelter, trying to nurse their puppies and keep them safe while they die off one by one from cold or malnutrition or parasites, and where the mama ends up euthanized in the end anyway. Shelters are brutal places for pregnant dogs, either way it goes.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

It is just sickening isn't it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Very very very sad, no question. And I think rocky1's got the blame exactly where it belongs - on the people who let their dogs get pregnant and then dump them at the shelter. At that point, either option the shelter has is a bad one. Really, the only good outcome is for the dogs lucky enough to get out and into rescue, have their babies in safety, and then all be S/N and adopted out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If a dog has nowhere to go and the shelter is full, dogs get euthanized; puppies, adults, seniors, pregnant or not pregnant...
It is the sad reality of this world that animals are treated as disposable by many irresponsible people. 
Most shelters are not equipped to handle a litter of young puppies and the poor mom is usually in a bad shape too. If the pregnant dog cannot find a foster home, the puppies will catch shelter diseases and may end up dying a slow, painful death. The other sad situation is, if the puppies make it, they will get adopted but nobody wants the poor momma dog because she is not young and cute. So the poor momma ends up euthanized after raising her babies. There is one like that in OH posted the urgent section.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I know this will sound totally stupid on my part,am still somewhat new to all this knowledge. Most die by heartstick ,do the babies suffer while momma is dying??? I know the puppies die too inside of her right? are things done differently with a pregnant dog?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Nobody knows how much the puppies suffer while the momma is dying. I think that it is worse for the momma (if she is killed by heartstick) than for the babies. It is a tragedy.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

This makes me totally freak out right now. I do not want to know. BUT then again I want to know. SO I do get mad and I never shut up!! 

I did not know this or even think about this situation. I do not know what heartstick is either. I do not think I can know. 

Oprah should have had this on her puppy mill show too. People who refuse to S/N or breed for money only (no caring for the breed) should know this!! 

I cannot stand it any more!!









OK, I am done. I am just having a bad day!


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I worked for a humane society about 20 years ago. It's amazing how many of the dogs I clearly remember after all this time. One of them was a small mix female, heavily pregnant. The owners dropped her off. Where I worked they had a low rate of adoptions, and had to kill a lot of dogs because of lack of space. For this pregnant girl, they did not want to kill her while she was pregnant, so they kept her until she delivered her puppies, and then euth'ed her and her entire litter. These things are seared into my memory.

I think every person, maybe in high school, should have to work at a shelter, and actually watch animals being euth'ed, and put them in the incinerator and then throw their ashes away after they are burned, like I did at that job. Then I think you'd really see a difference in how people treat animals. Because I will NEVER forget those poor sweet dogs and cats that were so carelessly thrown away.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This is sad. Rocky1 there might still be time. Maybe you could contact all the rescues in the area and see if anyone is able to take her? You could also contact the shelter to see if maybe she can get a little more time while you work her. I know how hard this is but you might just have a chance at saving her. Just this weekend we saved a GSD and her litter of pups from a shelter in Southern California...they were scheduled to be put down on Saturday-the last min. save took place on Saturday. What everyone has said is true and it happens all the time.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Dogless - I'm right there with you! And the shelters have no good option. Is it better to euth a pregnant dog? Put her to sleep after she gives birth? Let her die because she had a complicated delivery? Better to euth her and the litter? Or let the puppies die one by one? Sometimes they get lucky, and the mom is such a devoted caretaker that she pulls all the puppies through, only to be euth'd herself after they are adopted or pulled into rescue and she is left behind. It just sucks all around. 

I started volunteering at my local shelter when I was in high school, and I can honestly say it changed who I am as a person. Granted, I always loved animals - that's why I was there in the first place - but the brutality of the choices we had to make and the senseless deaths of so many animals will be seared into my memory forever. Stepping over the bodies of yesterday's furry friends to fill the water bucket for today's new intakes. It stays with you.









I thank the OP for starting this thread and those that have posted. If people can avoid the mistake of blaming the shelter and instead truly SEE what happens to unwanted animals and why, then maybe there will start to be some changes. I genuinely believe that most people out there, including wonderful animal loving people, do not have any idea how many wonderful animals are dying in shelters and what's happening to them along the way, from the topic of this post to how gassing really works. If they knew, they'd be outraged, as we all should be.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all the sad facts of the rescue world...just when you think you've learned the unthinkable, something else comes along. dogless, many blessings to you for remembering those dear animals. we have to work tirelessly and speak out. education is the only answer and somehow we have to reach the young people. somehow.

take care all
travel safe
many blessings


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never done rescue,I watch this board and afew others that have gotten my heart.At this point i am learning,watching,reading all i can.i spend so much time on this pc looking at rescue ,researching and even have good cries.I am a stay at home mom,kids are 12 and 20,so i have free time. i have 3 fur babies too.I have personally rescued 2 of my dogs,although 1 had to be euthanized after 3 yrs of trying.( rip dear rocky 9-17-07,he came from the Lorain county dog pound) My second rescue was from a man whom had a dog tied on a leash ,no shelter,no food or water,walking in her own urine etc. little companionship,skinny,you get the point. owner did not want her,nor care,said he fed her bacon grease etc. ,said take the stupid thing.was not looking for another dog at that time,was still working with my rocky,,,,,,,, but this dog's eyes were pleading. begging for love,food,a home,and a family. i wont lie i walked away once,hardest thing i did. kept thinking of rocky and how hard it was with him ( wrote his story in another post last yr) However i could not leave her it was like in the high 90's here ,she had just drank 5 bowls of water from us,realize now that was way to much to soon. Long and short,she came home with us that day and has never left, she is happy, safe, loved and the vet says she is 65 lbs of solid muscle and in good health,except ear infections. if i could ever figure out the posting pics on here would love to post my babies, have read all the directions on the board.but... the old owner saw the dog a yr later ,and asked for her back!!!!guess you know our answer. Anyhow,maybe i will try to send the momma's pic to some rescues down in SC. never know.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

She is still alive? 

Go to her picture. Is it on Petfinder? Go up top and see the http://
right click, it will say copy, then come back here, post and hit right click again it will say paste. 

So we can see her. Or maybe someone can help you find a rescue. 

If you do not have the http you may have to pull it out of tools I think, that is what I had to do. 

What you did for that girl on a chain is wonderful!! 
Do not stop, you are a rescuer!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

she is on Noah's arks main resue page,greenville euthanize list her name is raspberry,and i have been trying for the last hour to get pics of my babies on here, followed all directions posted on here and cant get them from photo bucket to here,so i give up,lol.

i also posted about a gs under non urgent this morning sheis on the kill list for 10/31 in charleston sc,same site noah's. just did not put in urgent because not sure if she was pure,someone posted her pic for me.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

from my post afew up,this is the CHAINED abused dog ,i rescued 2 yrs ago,she was 9 months . she is now 2 ,and this is her life,NO CHAIN. trained in 2 months to stay inside the fenced backyard,(fenced on 3 sides)never alone outside though.just got the fence to finish the whole yard ,yes!!!we have a big yard. we think she is a boxer mix


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok i picked small for this pic sry


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, so you figure out how to post pics! That is good. A big step it took me forever! 

If you posted this pic of your boxer mix, pretty dog btw. From photobucket, you just hit edit and resize first if you want it smaller. 

Good job. Yes you cannot post in urgent if the pregnant dog is not a pure bred, but you could post her here.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Rocky, you have a very beautiful dog!

(And congratulations on doing such a good job posting her picture!)

*Thank you* for saving her life and giving her a good home.

To return to the topic of your thread, thank you also for <u>not</u> blaming animal shelter workers for the overpopulation of domestic animals in our country and around the world. I know that the animal shelter workers here in Chicago Animal Care and Control work <u>very, very hard</u> to find good homes for as many animals as possible.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:I was just wondering do pregnant dogs get euthanized ??


Yes.

Some shelters/rescues will do a spay/abort. They spay the mom, removes the puppies and humanely euthanize them.

Some shelters will just euthanize the mom while pregnant.

Sometimes it's the best thing to do. If a shelter is euthanizing puppies why would they want to bring more into the world??

Most people think puppies get aqdopted fast. And in SOME places they do. Buyt in others it doesn't matter if they are 8 weeks old and adorable. If no-one wants them then no-one wants them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why would a pregnant dog deserve consideration over a barren dog so far as euthanasia goes? It is a great misfortune regardless.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

True it is a great misfortune regardless. 

It just puts this new spin on it for me. Multiple lives gone all at once. 
I guess it is no difference then one at a time. It is just they did not ask to be born or created. They are in there all innocent. Because some human did not spay them, protect them....

I guess like all animals, I get your point. It just all makes me sick.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the OP was concerned about the level of suffering of the unborn puppies when the mom is killed.
It makes me sick even to think about it.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

It is tough in the world of dogs and other unwanted pets. I volunteered at our local shelter some years back, and my experience as a vet tech landed me many times in the euth room with dogs that had run out of time. Yes, several were pregnant, and what was painful was sitting with the deceased dog for several minutes afterward with a stethascope to make sure the drug had taken its lethal effect, and sometimes I could hear the little hearts still beating inside her, that is the one thing that will stay with me until I die. It is one of the reasons I do not hesitate to travel to rescue a dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Being in rescue and seeing the pain and suffering of innocent animals and having to leave some of them behind because of lack of space has changed me forever.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG Richard, that is a horrible memory! I feel so bad for you having to do that. 

And it happens every day I am sure, even more right now. 

It goes against every shred of my nature! I would freak out. 

This was good for me to read, because I was just at a kill shelter a wk and 1/2 ago to pull Bruno my JRT. 
It was so terrible (he was passed over twice). He was so messed up at first from being in there for 5 wks. There are dogs in no kills for longer. Sometimes I think they are better off PTS, do I dare say that or think that, I just do not know which is worse. 

Bruno just had a concrete floor that is it. He is so sweet and intelligent, just a concrete floor for 5 wks. It kills me. 

Reading this PTS is worse. Even more so if they are still willing to stay and fight. 
Thanks for sharing your stories. It keeps me in the fight.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Having assisted in many euthanasias, I can tell you that it's unlikely that puppies still in utero suffer if the dam is euthanized. I expect that they fade right off into sleep as she does.

Personally if there is no room for dogs it makes more sense to me to have the female euthanized while pregnant, rather than to make her go through the birthing process in a strange, stressful area where she is probably unable to nest properly or feel any safety or comfort. And raising pups in a shelter situation is very difficult - there are too many diseases brought in that make it likely that newborn pups will get sick and suffer.

Until people stop breeding unneccesarily, the shelters will continue to have to euthanize unwanted animals. It's one of the reasons why so many people who come to forums like this and say "I want to breed my dog, she's SO pretty!" get jumped on by others who know exactly where those BYB pups will probably end up. If only good, responsible breeders bred and all the rest kept their dogs from breeding, there would be very little problem with over-population in dogs and cats.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

i so agree with that melanie.my boxer mix shown in afew posts above is a female rescue.i have been offered money,pick of the liter , and even a replacement dog for my girl. people see her strong build,she is powerful,her color,and they see her fearlessness(is that a word,lol). they want my girl for breeding,,, screw that. i straight up tell them i dont believe in breeding,i wont ruin her body that way,and there is enough unwanted animals in this world. i get nasty looks,rude comments telling me i am wasting a good thing by not breeding her.one stands out in my mind as a man whom offered me $500.00 and pick of the liter to breed her with his pit.mind you animal control had just taken 3 dogs from his junkyard for neglect,give me a break. maybe oneday all this will stop....


----------

